# Anthony Joshua searching for a new trainer..?



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450486581865877507


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Is AJ searching for a new coach..?

If so then atleast he is now searching in the big leauges. So far he has visited Eddy Reynoso, Virgil Hunter. And now Ronnie Shields.

Hopefully Still visits a few more to see who else he clicks with. Buddy Mcgirt, John David Jackson, Pedro Diaz, Joe Goosen, Teddy Atlas, Freddie Roach.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Where there's smoke there's usually fire.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

I can't imagine this would be to leave McCracken, maybe to add the team or as a consultant on certain aspects but AJ is a loyal guy, he wouldn't do that as it would be spun as blaming McCracken for the Usyk loss.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Ar558a said:


> I can't imagine this would be to leave McCracken, maybe to add the team or as a consultant on certain aspects but AJ is a loyal guy, he wouldn't do that as it would be spun as blaming McCracken for the Usyk loss.


Those guys are not going to leave their gyms and other fighters to do camps in the U.K.

And Rob Mccraken is not going to be leaving his post as Team GB coach to spend months in America.

Who cares how its spun sometime a fighter needs a change. And Mccraken has taken him as far as he can.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> I can't imagine this would be to leave McCracken, maybe to add the team or as a consultant on certain aspects but AJ is a loyal guy, he wouldn't do that as it would be spun as blaming McCracken for the Usyk loss.


You don't get to be the best by settling for second best. McCracken deserves his dues but if AJ aspires to be top dog again he needs to make hard decisions.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Credit to AJ because he is really doing the circuit in search of a new trainer.

Among others he has met with Ronnie Shields trainer of Jermall Charlo and who also worked with Tyson, Holyfield and Gatti.

Shields has confirmed AJ reached out to him and asked if he could come to Texas and see if things could work out between the pair. Shields also revealed AJ said he intends to keep Angel Fernandez on his team.

Interesting AJ said Fernandez is staying onboard but no such mention of McCracken.

Read into it what you will but my take is McCracken will make way or if retained, play a much lesser role.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Philly Shell said:


> You don't get to be the best by settling for second best. McCracken deserves his dues but if AJ aspires to be top dog again he needs to make hard decisions.


True! As Nigel Benn would say its a Dog eat Dog world. Coaches have long careers fighters have only have short careers and have to make a decision thats best for them.

In this sport you have to be ruthless and willing to step outside your comfort zone.

Lennox Lewis started out with John Davenport knew him since he was a teenager was close to him and then replaced him even though he was still unbeaten. When he did that. He brought in Pepe Correa did not gel that well and replaced him after his loss to Oliver Mccall with Manny Steward.

Plus loyalty works both ways sometimes a coach knows the fighter has stagnated with him. Yet hangs on to his post for the paycheck.

The smarter ones know the gig is gonna be up and ask the fighter to bring in a fresh voice in the corner. So they can stay on as part of the team.

If Frank Warren was AJ's promoter he would have been telling to bring in someone else after the loss to Ruiz.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe AJ is making the rounds of top gyms / trainers, offering his services as a sparring partner.

The lad needs a new gig, after all.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Cableaddict said:


> Maybe AJ is making the rounds of top gyms / trainers, offering his services as a sparring partner.
> 
> The lad needs a new gig, after all.


Standby for the AJ groupie to reads that. She will probably launch into another full on hissy fit


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

I'll be shocked if it happens, tbh I'm not convinced it would make a difference. Everyone has pointed out what AJ did wrong in the first fight and what he needs to do in the rematch. But as he is the last chance saloon he might decide it's worth a punt. Just hope if it happens he at least makes a clear statement of thanks and absolves McCracken of responsibility for the loss. Otherwise it makes him look like the same mercenary scum alot of other fighters are.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Ar558a said:


> I'll be shocked if it happens, tbh I'm not convinced it would make a difference. Everyone has pointed out what AJ did wrong in the first fight and what he needs to do in the rematch. But as he is the last chance saloon he might decide it's worth a punt. Just hope if it happens he at least makes a clear statement of thanks and absolves McCracken of responsibility for the loss. Otherwise it makes him look like the same mercenary scum alot of other fighters are.


So he should'nt change trainers because it would be bad for his public image.? Even though the trainer has nothing new left to teach.

And people who change trainers are mercenary scum ? No matter how incompetent their trainers, and despite the fact the fighters are the ones paying the wages and just like any other profession have the right to hire the best available talent. If the present employees are no longer upto the task.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> So he should'nt change trainers because it would be bad for his public image.? Even though the trainer has nothing new left to teach.
> 
> And people who change trainers are mercenary scum ? No matter how incompetent their trainers, and despite the fact the fighters are the ones paying the wages and just like any other profession have the right to hire the best available talent. If the present employees are no longer upto the task.


Well he needs to do it the right way if he believes it's the right thing to do. Given he has been with McCracken almost his entire career both Pro and Am it wouldn't sit well for him to move on without making a very clear statement of thanks etc

I say Mercenaries as a big number of fighters fire trainers not because the trainer is bad but because they lost. Sometimes it happens after just one fight or two, they clearly haven't learnt everything from that person they just want a scapegoat. That is just cowardly behaviour.


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

He picked Shields. I think it is a good choice but I am not sure he has enough time to make adjustments that AJ needs.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

ponysmallhorse said:


> He picked Shields. I think it is a good choice but I am not sure he has enough time to make adjustments that AJ needs.


Based on what?

This BBC article talks about him looking but no decision.

Anthony Joshua: Briton trains with Mike Tyson's former coach in America


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> Based on what?
> 
> This BBC article talks about him looking but no decision.
> 
> Anthony Joshua: Briton trains with Mike Tyson's former coach in America


News all over Russian/Ukrainian boxing sites and even has quotes from Ronny, saying that they already watched Usyk fight together and had few hours of pad work. 
He also said that only person from previous team that stays is Angel Fernandes.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

ponysmallhorse said:


> News all over Russian/Ukrainian boxing sites and even has quotes from Ronny, saying that they already watched Usyk fight together and had few hours of pad work.
> He also said that only person from previous team that stays is Angel Fernandes.


Ronnie Shields gave an interview with Tha Boxing Voice. He said it was just an audition. And AJ has not decided yet. AJ also told him if he does join a new team he will be keeping Angel Fernandes.

So nothing has been decided yet.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

You can hear the interview Ronnie gave yourselves.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Shields would be better than hunter and reynoso in my opinion 

Would still like to see him with a garcia or abel sanchez


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> Shields would be better than hunter and reynoso in my opinion
> 
> Would still like to see him with a garcia or abel sanchez


Please god not Abel. I can't stand that guy and I don't want to hear him ever again to be honest . Garcia would be the best fit imho but Shields is great too.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

KO-KING said:


> Shields would be better than hunter and reynoso in my opinion
> 
> Would still like to see him with a garcia or abel sanchez


Hunter has had loads of guys come and go after his success with Ward. Andre Berto, Amir Khan, Alfredo Angulo, Andrezej Fonfara, Peter Quillin, Andre Dirrell, Abner Mares. Has not had any great successes with anyone.

Abel Sanchez been around since the 1980's his biggest success prior to GGG was Terry Norris.

Robert Gracia biggest success out of his gym. Is his brother Mikey Gracia and he is mainly trained by their father Garcia snr. Garcia for all intents and purposes has a very relaxed atmosphere in his gym. Fighters needs to be highly self-motivated, his not one to lay the law down and tell them to do anything they dont want to do.

Ronnie Shields served a long apprenticeship under the tutelage of legendary coaches Lou Duva and George Benton has worked with some of the biggest names in the sport in the last 30 years. Rocky Lockridge, Pernell Whitaker, Meldrick Taylor, Evander Holyfield, Tyson, Vernon Forrest, Juan Diaz, David Tua too many to name. In recent years its Jermall Charlo, Guillermo Rigondeaux and Erislandy Lara.

Only other active and current trainers, with this level of equivalent championship experience with the biggest names in the sport are. Freddie Roach and Joe Goosen.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> Hunter has had loads of guys come and go after his success with Ward. Andre Berto, Amir Khan, Alfredo Angulo, Andrezej Fonfara, Peter Quillin, Andre Dirrell, Abner Mares. Has not had any great successes with anyone.
> 
> Abel Sanchez been around since the 1980's his biggest success prior to GGG was Terry Norris.
> 
> ...


Sounds like if he is gonna leave McCracken, Shields is the best pick in terms of having the experience of actually training for fights with amount of pressure that will be on Usyk v AJ II.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Ar558a said:


> Sounds like if he is gonna leave McCracken, Shields is the best pick in terms of having the experience of actually training for fights with amount of pressure that will be on Usyk v AJ II.


Its all about who and where he feels most comfortable with... Ronnie Shields is based in Houston. And Houston and its surrounding towns have the largest Nigerian community in America. So AJ has a ready made fanbase in the city along with great choice of Nigerian Food places and shops.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Can’t believe Joe Gallagher has not had a call


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Dynamito said:


> Hunter has had loads of guys come and go after his success with Ward. Andre Berto, Amir Khan, Alfredo Angulo, Andrezej Fonfara, Peter Quillin, Andre Dirrell, Abner Mares. Has not had any great successes with anyone.
> 
> Abel Sanchez been around since the 1980's his biggest success prior to GGG was Terry Norris.
> 
> ...


Stylistically I think Abel is a good fit

Ronnie has been in the game a while yes, those Fighters you listed, lot of them he wasn't head coach or number 2, and over the last 10 years, he's not done much from top of my head, he didn't add much to Rigos game in my opinion. Saying that it would still be a good pick as a trainer.

Robert Garcia has also served under snr picking up experience, he's worked with many offensive Fighters and has visibly improved aggressive 30 year old fighter such as Maidana, Mikey may have been trained early on, but he Robert has certainly been the Head coach during his rise and championship run, experience is not an issue with Robert garcia, yes he's very relaxed coach, but Joshua isnt Ruiz, who has disciplinary issues

Roach - not sure how much he's got left

Goosen - I think would also be a good fit for Joshua, but sure how much he's involved in camp though


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

KO-KING said:


> Stylistically I think Abel is a good fit
> 
> Ronnie has been in the game a while yes, those Fighters you listed, lot of them he wasn't head coach or number 2, and over the last 10 years, he's not done much from top of my head, he didn't add much to Rigos game in my opinion. Saying that it would still be a good pick as a trainer.
> 
> ...


Ronnie Shields after he retired from fighting. Was pursuaded by Lou Duva and George Benton to join there training camp. as an assistant to help them with physical aspects of training both of them were pretty old them, So shields did the padwork, the bag work, and the conditioning in those days the boxing coach was responsible for physical conditioning. Was also tasked with watching reviewing videos of opponents helping devise strategies. He served an apprentice with two legendary trainers.

In last 10 years he has almost exclusively worked. From Houston and the preference of many fighters is to train in California and Florida. Houston as a location is not on top of anyones list. Still he has had a very long run with Erislandy Lara and Charlo in recent times. He has still done quite well with Rigondeaux consudering how old Guillermo is. He has probably forgotten more about boxing then Garcia has ever learnt. Not to mention the experience of being in the corner for some of the biggest high pressure events in boxing during the last 30 years.

As far as Garcia goes I have seen most of the behind the scenes videos he has done over the last decade with Eli Seckback. Personally not impressed. I dont know about now but Mikey was until upto the Adrian Broner fight trained mainly by their dad Eduardo. Robert only acted as the head Corner man.
Probably a good gym for latino fighters with a snack table on the side with mexican snacks. And lunchtime deliveries of Burritos from Taco Bell. But I cant see AJ fitting into that gym. It would a great place for Andy Ruiz jr.

As for Abel Sanchez he has only himself to blame with his falling out with GGG wanted 10% of triple GGG supposed 100 million dollar contract with DAZN.Turned down a lucrative fixee fee fight by fight contract. I am sorry but no trainers is worth $10 million. Besides not exactly a master technician or strategist solid trainer none the less.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Dynamito said:


> Ronnie Shields after he retired from fighting. Was pursuaded by Lou Duva and George Benton to join there training camp. as an assistant to help them with physical aspects of training both of them were pretty old them, So shields did the padwork, the bag work, and the conditioning in those days the boxing coach was responsible for physical conditioning. Was also tasked with watching reviewing videos of opponents helping devise strategies. He served an apprentice with two legendary trainers.
> 
> In last 10 years he has almost exclusively worked. From Houston and the preference of many fighters is to train in California and Florida. Houston as a location is not on top of anyones list. Still he has had a very long run with Erislandy Lara and Charlo in recent times. He has still done quite well with Rigondeaux consudering how old Guillermo is. He has probably forgotten more about boxing then Garcia has ever learnt. Not to mention the experience of being in the corner for some of the biggest high pressure events in boxing during the last 30 years.
> 
> ...


No one is questioning his apprenticeship under two great trainers, was he in the corner to all those fights?

Rigo was world class from the start of his, not to do with Shields, but Cuban amateur system

Big G just sitting in the gym is not being the head coach

In terms of improving experiences come forward fighter in the last 10 years, garcia has shown more.

Fighters would travel to train with truly great trainers, which I don't think Shields is (not saying garcia is either)


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> I'll be shocked if it happens, tbh I'm not convinced it would make a difference. Everyone has pointed out what AJ did wrong in the first fight and what he needs to do in the rematch. But as he is the last chance saloon he might decide it's worth a punt. Just hope if it happens he at least makes a clear statement of thanks and absolves McCracken of responsibility for the loss. Otherwise it makes him look like the same mercenary scum alot of other fighters are.


Boxing isn't a popularity contest. It's tough business and you don't get to the top by settling for having second best around you. There is little room for the sort of sentiment you seem to be hung up on. McCracken deserves his dues but if AJ aspires to be top dog again he needs to make some hard decisions, now and that appears to be what he is in the process of doing.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

KO-KING said:


> No one is questioning his apprenticeship under two great trainers, was he in the corner to all those fights?
> 
> Rigo was world class from the start of his, not to do with Shields, but Cuban amateur system
> 
> ...


Indeed Guillermo Rigondeaux was developed by the Cuban amateur system. Kindly remind were I stated otherwise...?

Ronnie Shields has been in the corner for all those fighters I mentioned above.

As for the rest I cant be bothered people can just go and watch the back catalogue of gym footage of Gracias gym. On Eli Seckbacks channell make up their own minds.

In anycase AJ wont be joining Garcias gym and I doubt he is on the list of trainers to visit either.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Dynamito said:


> Indeed Guillermo Rigondeaux was developed by the Cuban amateur system. Kindly remind were I stated otherwise...?
> 
> Ronnie Shields has been in the corner for all those fighters I mentioned above.
> 
> ...


Why are you so defensive over everything, I never said you said that, I was making a point that Shields didn't have a great deal to do with Rigo, can't hold a conversation with you, without you defending your point rather than discussing it


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

KO-KING said:


> Why are you so defensive over everything, I never said you said that, I was making a point that Shields didn't have a great deal to do with Rigo, can't hold a conversation with you, without you defending your point rather than discussing it


What point you want to discuss???


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

KO-KING said:


> Why are you so defensive over everything, I never said you said that, I was making a point that Shields didn't have a great deal to do with Rigo, can't hold a conversation with you, without you defending your point rather than discussing it




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450911251127808012
Well there you go. AJ has just visited Robert Garcias gym.

So I was completely wrong Garcia is in contention.

Mind you back in the day if someone asked me who is Oscar De Lahoya most likely to gel with, between Manny Steward and Floyd Matweather sr. I would have said Steward 100%. Whilst infact Delahoya's relationship with Steward was short lived . But he meshed really well with Floyd sr and had a very long run with him.

So yeah you could be right Robert Garcia and AJ could possibly do well together. If AJ goes with him.

I am sure AJ will still visit a few other trainers before coming to a definitive decision. Goosen, Roach and Abel Sanchez as well.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

So Virgil Hunter, Eddy Reynoso, Ronnie Shields and now Robert Garcia. Who will be next?

Is there any remaining doubt about what AJs trip is for?


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Let's make bets. 
Will he visit Teddy Atlas? 
Or Anne Wolf?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If AJ came to your gym, at this point in his career, with whatever physical potentials & limitations he has right now -
What exactly would you try and teach him? What existing skills would you try to imporve?

Fukifiknow, but that dictates who the best trainer would be.

Not Reynoso, IMO. AJ does not have the physical gifts to learn that kind of defensive movement.
& Garcia's resume is far too limited.
---------------------------------

I also think it's unlikely that AJ will leave McKracken, but likely add a second trainer to his team. So which trainer has the skilsl, but a small enough stable, to fly back & forth to the UK once a week?

I'm thinking maybe James Ali Bashir. He has plenty of experience with HW. I like how Sirenko looks, plus he did excellent work with a physically-limited Eddie Chambers. Same with Witherspoon. He also helped Manny with Lennox Lewis. - But most importantly, supposedly he was the main guy for the Klitschkos in their latter careers. AJ might do well to adopt Wlad's "punch & grab / use your height advantage" style.
(OMG I can't believe I'm suggesting that. )

Plus, Bashir has that Kronk pedigree, which might come in handy if AJ ever actually fights Fury.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Cableaddict said:


> If AJ came to your gym, at this point in his career, with whatever physical potentials & limitations he has right now -
> What exactly would you try and teach him? What existing skills would you try to imporve?
> 
> Fukifiknow, but that dictates who the best trainer would be.
> ...


It's never too late to improve.

Look at what Manny Steward was able to achieve with Wlad, even at his age and experience and where did Manny start? At the ground. The very foundation. Footwork.

Look at what a short period under Sugar Hill did for Tyson Fury. He became a different fighter between his first meeting with Wilder and his second under Sugar.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Gareth said:


> It's never too late to improve.
> 
> Look at what Manny Steward was able to achieve with Wlad, even at his age and experience and where did Manny start? At the ground. The very foundation. Footwork.
> 
> Look at what a short period under Sugar Hill did for Tyson Fury. He became a different fighter between his first meeting with Wilder and his second under Sugar.


True enough. And as far as Wlad, that's exactly why I mentioned Bashir. (Who worked with Manny, then took over.)
AJ could likely handle some footwork improvements, and that "safety first" style. (puke....) I imagine he could also (vastly) improve his inside game. 
He could also hopefully learn some new combinations, and how to protect his head better after throwing his right hand.

But AJ just does not have the flexibility & movement to learn The feights and other movement that Fury was basically born with, let alone "Cuban style" defense.
------------------

Thinking more about Bashir -
Sirenko has never fought outside of Europe. Even the Ustinov fight was in Paris. So Bashir may already be living in Europe right now.
Seems like a VERY good fit to me.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm thinking maybe James Ali Bashir. He has plenty of experience with HW. I like how Sirenko looks, plus he did excellent work with a physically-limited Eddie Chambers. Same with Witherspoon. He also helped Manny with Joe Louis & Larry Holmes. -


Joe Louis, Larry Holmes..???


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Joe Louis, Larry Holmes..???


Oops. I meant Lennox. 
Now that you mention it, Joe louis does seem a stretch. :lol:

- but my Google machine says Manny & Bashir helped train Holmes in his late career. (After Giachetti) Could certainly be wrong. bloody internet .....


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> Oops. I meany Lennox.
> Now that you mention it, Joe louis does seem a stretch. :lol:
> 
> - but my Google machine says Manny & Bashir helped train Holmes in his late career. (After Giachetti) Could certainly be wrong. bloody internet .....


I think your Google machine has confused the following paragraph.

"Bashir was an assistant trainer under Emanuel Steward helping Wladimir Klitschko to successfully defend the Heavyweight Championship of the World, a record 18 consecutive title defenses, behind Joe Louis's 25 consecutive title defenses and Larry Holmes's 20 consecutive title defenses. During this reign in 2013, Boxrec rated Klitschko as the number two pound-for-pound fighter in the world."


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> Oops. I meany Lennox.
> Now that you mention it, Joe louis does seem a stretch. :lol:
> 
> - but my Google machine says Manny & Bashir helped train Holmes in his late career. (After Giachetti) Could certainly be wrong. bloody internet .....


From What I recall Don Turner trained Larry Holmes in the latter part of his career.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Have to wonder what a beast AJ could have been had he come through under a gym like Kronk.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

it would be nice to see AJ training with hunter, that ll be a whole new trip for him, i mean he trained one ATG Ward...


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Gareth said:


> So Virgil Hunter, Eddy Reynoso, Ronnie Shields and now Robert Garcia. Who will be next?
> 
> Is there any remaining doubt about what AJs trip is for?


Maybe his making a documentary about American boxing gyms and trainers. Lol.

British Tabloids and Social media seems to be loving this and waiting to see were AJ is gonna pop up next.

AJ's marketing team will be kicking themselves if they have not sent a camera crew with him. Never seen such a public search for a trainer before its become a social media adventure like a treasure hunt.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

or maybe Robert Garcia if he wants to be aggressive and going forward,,,Joshua still has gas in the tank to make some changes i believe.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Dynamito said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450911251127808012
> Well there you go. AJ has just visited Robert Garcias gym.
> 
> So I was completely wrong Garcia is in contention.
> ...


I think Garcia would be better fit than Mckracken, no doubt he lacks strong areas, but I don't think his relaxed approach would affect Joshua who seems very disciplined and professional

Ronnie Shields, Sanchez, goosen would all be better fits in my opinion

Roach is the upper tier coach out of the lot in my opinion, but not sure how much he has left

I don't think hunter, reynoso whilst no doubt good coaches would work with Joshua


----------



## Quickeyg (Nov 30, 2018)

Joshua just running a game. MCcracker will probably be in the corner for Usyk vs AJ Part 2.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Quickeyg said:


> Joshua just running a game. MCcracker will probably be in the corner for Usyk vs AJ Part 2.


Or not.

A decision can't be delayed for too long and shouldn't be too far away.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> Maybe his making a documentary about American boxing gyms and trainers. Lol.
> 
> British Tabloids and Social media seems to be loving this and waiting to see were AJ is gonna pop up next.
> 
> AJ's marketing team will be kicking themselves if they have not sent a camera crew with him. Never seen such a public search for a trainer before its become a social media adventure like a treasure hunt.


AJ is getting plenty of publicity out of this even without his own camera crew. But the publicity is on the strength of him very publicly seeking a new trainer. If the story was solely that AJ was doing a whistle stop tour of US gyms it wouldn't be generating anywhere near as much interest.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451598093040984072


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451598093040984072


Hearn will play a straight bat until a decision has been made. What else can he do for now?


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Anthony Joshua wanted 'new teaching' from coaches in America but has not split from trainer Rob McCracken | Boxing News | Sky Sports

Asked if McCracken could remain his trainer, Joshua told _IFLTV_: "Yeah, and he has to speak to the people I may want to work with and see if he can work with them.

"I had the same conversation with Rob, 'I want to work with you, but I also want to work with this guy for six months'.

"Rob might tell me, 'You know what champ, this ain't working for me.'

The first real hints AJ and McCracken will split?


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Not sure what to make of the whole interview. Except he was rolling with the questions like an expert. No real explicit answers to most of the questions.

The following quote was actually about any potential new coach coming in...

"Yeah, and he has to speak to the people I may want to work with and see if he can work with them."

The following just how I read things I could be wrong. Blamed his team for the tactics in Usyk fight without really saying it out right. Blamed his team for not giving him correct information in corner without saying outright. Blamed his present coaches for not being on the same page with each other and not getting along without saying outright.

Implied that he might work with new coaches for particular fights only. Without having a long term training relationship. Implied he will not give any new coach the standard 10% will not pay a million dollars. So I assume it will be 6 figures. The new coach must be willing to work with people he wants to remain part of his permanent team. I wonder how many of the established coaches will accept above conditions.

As for Mcracken implied he may work with him in some capacity or then again he might not.

Loyalty is a great thing but he will now make decisions that are best for him. So Mccraken is probably out but for P.R. reasons it will be done very amicably with both remaining on speaking terms. As part of his marketing image.

Was also trying hard to come across like Conor Benn.Young, Angry, ready to go to war.. with loads of profanity thrown in. Seems tired of his fake "be humble" persona. So instead wants to adopt the fake bad boy persona instead.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> Loyalty is a great thing but he will now make decisions that are best for him.


He needs to and I found this an interesting comment :

"Listen, I don't need anyone that's going to make me. I got myself to the championship."

No loyalty in that comment.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Not sure what to make of the whole interview. Except he was rolling with the questions like an expert. No real explicit answers to most of the questions........



Robots can only respond with pre-programmed sentences and catch-phrases.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Hearn now conceding he thinks AJ should 'change his environment' in the leadup to the Usyk rematch.

A change is looking more and more inevitable and that should be a positive.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Hearn now indicating AJ will head back to the US, work with some of the same trainers he visited first time around, and then make a final decision.

Just a matter of who now.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't think it will matter.

AJ has probably come as far as he can, already.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Cableaddict said:


> I don't think it will matter.
> 
> AJ has probably come as far as he can, already.


That's possible. But I think he is doing the brave thing here and seeking improvement even if it involves getting out of his comfort zone to find it.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I think AJ would need a few fights first if hes changing trainer, he has a few months to change his tactics but once he gets clipped with Usyk's left hes going to panic again


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Gareth said:


> That's possible. But I think he is doing the brave thing here and seeking improvement even if it involves getting out of his comfort zone to find it.



Oh, I definitely give him credit for being realistic, not making excuses, and looking to improve.

I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Not sure how blaming 'the team' can be seen as anything other than an excuse.


----------



## OOOSICK (Nov 12, 2021)

It won't be AJ's fault when he loses the rematch either. It will be the new team's fault.


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Reynoso said he has an offer from Hearn and AJ himself, and he is thinking about it.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Wonder if McCraken has recieved his Dear John letter yet?


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't know. Is it weird to train with Andy Ruiz by your side? Especially that they might fight for the third time. I don't know. 
Plus, I don't think that Reynoso's style is a great match for AJ neither.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

ponysmallhorse said:


> I don't know. Is it weird to train with Andy Ruiz by your side? Especially that they might fight for the third time. I don't know.
> Plus, I don't think that Reynoso's style is a great match for AJ neither.


Not surprisingly, this is what Reynoso said about AJ : "He has many physical qualities and I think he does not take advantage of them."


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Nearly 2 months now since Usyk showed up AJ's deficiencies. Time they got the new trainer finalised and got to work improving.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

I wonder if there is a time limit on the rematch? I'm guessing there will be a cutoff date sometime next summer so yeh given the changes in approach required you would expect they need to be working 24/7 to get prepared. I wonder if there is some stuff he feels he can work on with the current setup before whoever comes in can start to contribute?


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Immediate rematches are almost always stupid. This is stupid. Just let the division move on and go get those belts after it has played out.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Immediate rematches are almost always stupid. This is stupid. Just let the division move on and go get those belts after it has played out.


Given the politics in the sport (as we have seen most obviously with Whyte), he had to take it or they would likely never get a title shot again. Especially if Usyk fought Fury and lost, Fury would never give AJ the chance, he wont even fight Whyte.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Immediate rematches are almost always stupid. This is stupid. Just let the division move on and go get those belts after it has played out.


In a sporting context they are often a waste of time but unfortunately from a business perspective they are virtually a given.

What makes me most angry is where the champion, through his management, not only dictate one sided terms for the first fight they contractually obligate the opponent to one sided terms for the rematch as well. That is just wrong, on so many levels, but it goes on.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Philly Shell said:


> In a sporting context they are often a waste of time but unfortunately from a business perspective they are virtually a given.
> 
> What makes me most angry is where the champion, through his management, not only dictate one sided terms for the first fight they contractually obligate the opponent to one sided terms for the rematch as well. That is just wrong, on so many levels, but it goes on.


Standard Business practise, at the time of the contract the champion has all the power so he basically gets two paydays. If the Challenger is good enough he wins both fights and then he will be minted and the former champ will have very little opportunity to make future money. AJ will be a busted flush after the rematch if he loses, the payday is basically a pension. Not like Usyk aint making a lot too he made $6-8m from the first fight and significantly more from the rematch. Given he is the overwhelming favourite he will have earned around $20m for the 2 AJ fights and a Unification with Fury will top $50m. $70m for three fights aint bad.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Andy Lee says he is the reason Tyson Fury is with Sugar Hill and says Adam Booth would be the best option for AJ.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> I'll be shocked if it happens, tbh I'm not convinced it would make a difference.


"If some kind of plan comes up that is a great financial package and more importantly gives him more time to gel with a new trainer and then go into a massive fight for huge money later in the year and I think that's right for his career...." - Eddie Hearn.

Hearn virtually confirming AJ will soon have a new trainer and at the same time making it quite clear they are open to standing aside for Fury-Usyk.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Randy Hickey said:


> "If some kind of plan comes up that is a great financial package and more importantly gives him more time to gel with a new trainer and then go into a massive fight for huge money later in the year and I think that's right for his career...." - Eddie Hearn.
> 
> Hearn virtually confirming AJ will soon have a new trainer and at the same time making it quite clear they are open to standing aside for Fury-Usyk.



Interesting.

In some ways, it makes a lot of sense for AJ to do this.

# Money for nothing. (and chicks for free.)
# More time to learn new skills, if he can.
# the possibility that Fury will beat Usyk and then retire.
# And the likelihood of a bigger payday when he does face Usyk, since fans will be excited that AJ might have become a better fighter.

But what if Usyk wants to fight AJ first? That is surely the case. Would he have no CHOICE but to fight Fury, if the boxing gods set that fight up?

------------------------------

Meanwhile, let's see Dillian Whyte have to face Wilder, for a shot at the Fury-Usyk winner. That would be some nice karma.
Alen Babic could be the referee. 😎


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Cableaddict said:


> Interesting.
> 
> In some ways, it makes a lot of sense for AJ to do this.
> 
> ...


Usyk has been quoted as saying he is quite happy to fight Fury next and why wouldn't he? It gives him a chance at winning all the belts.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Wilder won't fight Whyte he had the WBC avoid that fight for like 2½ years. I presume the WBC will continue to deny Whyte forever so he should try and switch and see if any other Body will give him a title shot. If AJ takes step aside, he is going against everything he claims he is in it for LEgacy, fighting the best etc. If he really thinks its a good idea, take the money and go run a chain of Gyms or something because he aint a real fighter any more at that point.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> If AJ takes step aside, he is going against everything he claims he is in it for LEgacy, fighting the best etc. If he really thinks its a good idea, take the money and go run a chain of Gyms or something because he aint a real fighter any more at that point.


So AJ "isn't a real fighter any more if he steps aside."

If/when he does step aside that is going to come back and bite you.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Philly Shell said:


> So AJ "isn't a real fighter any more if he steps aside."
> 
> If/when he does step aside that is going to come back and bite you.


If he does, I'll stand by it. He won't fight again so it won't matter.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> If he does, I'll stand by it. He won't fight again so it won't matter.


If AJ accepts the stand aside money it won't matter because you won't be back anyway. Not posting under Ar558a anyway.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

'Rob's in Sheffield and that's his base. I feel it might be time to move on from that environment....." - Eddie Hearn

The way is clearly being paved for a Joshua-McCracken separation. Just a matter of who the new trainer is now.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Why hasn't AJ appointed his new trainer yet? Why isn't he working with him? Is AJ serious about fighting Usyk next? Starting to wonder.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

AJ now seen training with Anthony Wilson. The more opinions he gets the more confused he is going to get. If he doesn't appoint someone soon and get start with a solid game plan to beat Usyk he will lose badly again, perhaps even worse than the first time.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Randy Hickey said:


> AJ now seen training with Anthony Wilson. The more opinions he gets the more confused he is going to get. If he doesn't appoint someone soon and get start with a solid game plan to beat Usyk he will lose badly again, perhaps even worse than the first time.


Tony Wilson?

Waaah?

I guess AJ is planning to boxercise his way to a victory over Usyk. lol.....


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan (Mar 24, 2018)

I think Andy Lee could really transform Joshua.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> I think Andy Lee could really transform Joshua.


Hard to see that happening when Lee is Tyson Fury's cousin.


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan (Mar 24, 2018)

Randy Hickey said:


> Hard to see that happening when Lee is Tyson Fury's cousin.


Ha, good point I'd forgotten about that! 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Tony Wilson?
> 
> Waaah?
> 
> I guess AJ is planning to boxercise his way to a victory over Usyk. lol.....


Do you know who he trained in the past? 
I don't know that guy and can't find any info on the net about him.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

ponysmallhorse said:


> Do you know who he trained in the past?
> I don't know that guy and can't find any info on the net about him.


'Chill' Wilson has worked with over 20 world champions and was inducted into the Washington DC Boxing Hall of Fame in 2003.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Randy Hickey said:


> 'Chill' Wilson has worked with over 20 world champions and was inducted into the Washington DC Boxing Hall of Fame in 2003.


Not a single male pro boxer.

Not one.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Cableaddict said:


> Not a single male pro boxer.
> 
> Not one.


Perhaps he'll teach AJ to fight like a girl?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ LOL

Wilson's own pro career is also less than impressive. I dunno how he managed to become the BBBofC British LHW champ, but he did it by beating a guy with an 11-1 record. He then lost his very next fight, to a guy named Tom Collins who at the time actually had a a record of 23 - 15 !

That's right: Tony Wilson was a British Champ for an entire 2 months, then lost the title to a guy with a 23-15 record, and then proceeded to lose 6 of his next 11 fights, before retiring with a career record of 20 - 8.

BoxRec: Tony Wilson

He then worked some menial job for a few years, before reading about "the new Boxercise craze" and figured he could make a buck as an instructor. So he filled out some forms, paid his fee and got his "boxercise instructor" certificate.

That's basically his resume.

Wilson is barely even an amateur trainer. He's mainly a boxercise instructor, and also has some small experience working with kickboxers. (or so he claims)

I dunno who those "20 world champions" are, nor what sport they competed in (Are there boxercise champonships?) But neither his official bio nor his new "Boxing Academy" website mention anything about this:
About Us | Tony Wilson Boxing Academy
Tony Wilson Boxing Academy - Total Body Fitness

- So draw your own conclusions.

Maybe Usyk should train with Billy Banks . 🙁
---------------

Now, Tony Wilson might be a great guy. He might even know something about boxing. (Losing sometimes teaches you more than winning)
- but THIS is the guy picked to help AJ win his world championship HW title back? It staggers the mind.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> LOL
> 
> Wilson's pro career is also less than impressive. I dunno how he managed to become the BBBofC British LHW champ, but he did it by beating a guy with an 11-1 record. He then lost his very next fight, to a guy named Tom Collins who at the time actually had a a record of 23 - 15 !
> 
> ...


Lol.

Anthony "Chill" Wilson.
Is some unknown American living in Dubai. I am an anorak when it comes to keeping update with trainers I have never heard of this guy... He is claiming he is from Washington D.C. and has worked with World champion, he might have worked as an assistant at legendary D.C. trainer Adrian Davis's gym. Davis's gym produced the likes of Keith Holmes, William Joppy, Sharmba Mitchell and Hasim Rahman and Sugar Ray leonard also trained there briefly.

But there is no way "Chill" Wilson himself was a lead trainer for 21 World Champions like he is implying on Instagram.

As for for British Light Heavyweight Tony Wilson. He has kept a low profile for last 3 decades and is still traumatised by the fact his mother jumped into the ring to beat up his opponent with her shoe. Making Tony Wilson an object of ridicule everytime that video pops up.

Tony Wilson became a MEME before their was an internet.

_



_


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

It would be the ultimate slap in the face to McCracken if AJ were to appoint 'Chill'


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Randy Hickey said:


> It would be the ultimate slap in the face to McCracken if AJ were to appoint 'Chill'


AJ will be slapping his own face if he employs chill.

Considering the money he has earned he could hire the best professional coaches in the business. 
Instead he hires some unkown American Amateur coach from a gym in Dubai.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Dynamito said:


> AJ will be slapping his own face if he employs chill.
> 
> Considering the money he has earned he could hire the best professional coaches in the business.
> Instead he hires some unkown American Amateur coach from a gym in Dubai.


Most unlikely to happen. But if AJ doesn't make an appointment soon I will be wondering what the hell his priorities are.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> As for for British Light Heavyweight Tony Wilson. He has kept a low profile for last 3 decades and is still traumatised by the fact his mother jumped into the ring to beat up his opponent with her shoe. Making Tony Wilson an object of ridicule everytime that video pops up.



OMG - He's THAT guy ?

This just gets funnier and funnier.
--------------------------------------------

Maybe Tony Wilson's mom should train AJ. She looks pretty tough.
She could even claim to be a world-famous British trainer. -And I'll believe her, as long as she says so on Instagram !

In fact, she could start a boxing gym, and partner with the Provodnimom and Carl Froch's wife.
Usyk wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

AJ trained with Floyd Mayweather the other day.

He is going to be so confused with all the different ideas he has been fed from all these different trainers.


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan (Mar 24, 2018)

Dynamito said:


> AJ will be slapping his own face if he employs chill.
> 
> Considering the money he has earned he could hire the best professional coaches in the business.
> Instead he hires some unkown American Amateur coach from a gym in Dubai.


Similar to when Fury hired Ben Davison?


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> Similar to when Fury hired Ben Davison?


I don't know if Fury would have returned to the ring if it wasn't for Davison. At the time he was the best thing that could have happened to him. Fury was also wise enough to know when he had moved past what Davison had to offer. AJ could learn from that and perhaps he has and that is why he is going from trainer to trainer looking for someone who can provide him with a silver bullet to stop Usyk with?


----------



## MrCapone (May 7, 2019)

I think Shane McGuigan could do wonders with Joshua.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

AJ plainly not planning on doing what is necessary

“I’ve been based in Sheffield and had a good chat with my coach and I want to try some new things, I want to try a new environment. Maybe I can do a training camp in Dubai, maybe I can do a training camp in Africa, in America – just a new environment to get inspired again and to take the heavyweight division by storm."

He needs to identify the trainer best suited to his situation, engage him and then put in the hard work. Not go on some feel good sightseeing tour


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> I can't imagine this would be to leave McCracken, maybe to add the team or as a consultant on certain aspects but AJ is a loyal guy, he wouldn't do that as it would be spun as blaming McCracken for the Usyk loss.


Well how wrong were you?

AJ has replaced McCracken alright. It's a done deal

Angel Fernandez is his new head coach


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm quite surprised myself.

I expected AJ to add someone to the team, but not actually replace McCraken. 
I bet McCracken decided to leave on his own. Onward & upward, before he gets tainted by more AJ losses.

Evidently Fernandez (who?) was McCracken's assistant for the last few years. This will not be a fresh approach from a well established top trainer. Just more of the same from a guy with almost no experience.

I don't see this ending well.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

So all that hype was for nothing he is just gonna stick someone who will give him positive re-enforcement and tell him how great he is.

If he has even an ounce of aggression and confidence left in him he should beat Usyk in a rematch but cant see him beating Fury.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> I can't imagine this would be to leave McCracken, maybe to add the team or as a consultant on certain aspects but AJ is a loyal guy, he wouldn't do that as it would be spun as blaming McCracken for the Usyk loss.


Anthony Joshua ‘let down by his corner’ in Oleksandr Usyk defeat (msn.com)


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> Just hope if it happens he at least makes a clear statement of thanks and absolves McCracken of responsibility for the loss.* Otherwise it makes him look like the same mercenary scum alot of other fighters are.*


Well, you said it.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Actually AJ made it clear that he and McCracken are on good terms in his IFL interview this week....Sorry for the facts getting in way of your AJ/Me hating wet dream.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> Actually AJ made it clear that he and McCracken are on good terms in his IFL interview this week....Sorry for the facts getting in way of your AJ/Me hating wet dream.


You got it completely and utterly wrong, as usual. Even condemned AJ in advance, not thinking for a second he would do what he did. 

Hilarious!


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> Actually AJ made it clear that he and McCracken are on good terms in his IFL interview this week....Sorry for the facts getting in way of your AJ/Me hating wet dream.


AJ sacked McCracken and now he is trying to lay blame on him for his loss

That is the truth whether it suits your narrative or not sweetheart


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Philly Shell said:


> You got it completely and utterly wrong, as usual. Even condemned AJ in advance, not thinking for a second he would do what he did.
> 
> Hilarious!


Lol. You aren't living in reality! Just ignored the actual evidence of what AJ actually said as I pointed out.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, if AJ said it, it must be true !


The only one who knows what AJ really thinks is AJ. 

But what does it matter?
All that matters is who's training him now, and it doesn't look good.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> Lol. You aren't living in reality! Just ignored the actual evidence of what AJ actually said as I pointed out.


The reality of how this played out doesn't suit you and that is completely understandable because you come out of it looking like an idiot after your earlier claims.

Being a fanboy and shooting your mouth off has its downsides.

If you can't handle the accountability that goes with shooting your mouth off, don't shoot your mouth off.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> Lol. You aren't living in reality! Just ignored the actual evidence of what AJ actually said as I pointed out.


'Evidence' of what AJ said? 

He fired McCracken girlie. Sacked him. That's the evidence. That's the reality and what about the 'evidence' of what you said?



Ar558a said:


> I'll be shocked if it happens, tbh I'm not convinced it would make a difference. Everyone has pointed out what AJ did wrong in the first fight and what he needs to do in the rematch. But as he is the last chance saloon he might decide it's worth a punt. Just hope if it happens he at least makes a clear statement of thanks and absolves McCracken of responsibility for the loss. Otherwise it makes him look like the same mercenary scum alot of other fighters are.


That 'mercenary scum' is now blaming his corner for his loss. No points for guessing who his chief cornerman was, McCracken


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

If you want to ignore what AJ actually said I suppose that's up to you but if you think I'm gonna care about your fantasy world where you ignore reality then you're even stupider than I thought.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> If you want to ignore what AJ actually said I suppose that's up to you but if you think I'm gonna care about your fantasy world where you ignore reality then you're even stupider than I thought.


AJ fired NcCracken and has now come out and laid blame on him for the loss.

Both facts.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

This just shows how your AJ hate colours what has happened. While AJ has changed trainer he clearly hasn't "fired" McCracken or they wouldn't be on good terms. And as to blaming him, he wasn't blaming anyone, he was explaining how he saw the fight at the time. It's your own prejudice against him that sees these things in the most negative light.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> This just shows how your AJ hate colours what has happened. While AJ has changed trainer he clearly hasn't "fired" McCracken or they wouldn't be on good terms. And as to blaming him, he wasn't blaming anyone, he was explaining how he saw the fight at the time. It's your own prejudice against him that sees these things in the most negative light.


McCracken used to work for AJ. He was his head trainer for many years.

Following the Usyk loss AJ let him go. Fired him. Sacked him. That's what happened. There's no sugar coating it.

Now he is very publicly blaming his corner for the loss and who was in charge in his corner? McCracken was. The guy AJ fired.

Denial doesn't change what has taken place.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

There is no talking to you, everything is tinted by your AJ hate in the same way I'm sure you think Fury shits Gold Bullion.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> There is no talking to you, everything is tinted by your AJ hate in the same way I'm sure you think Fury shits Gold Bullion.


AJ fired McCracken and then blamed the corner for his loss.

You just can't handle the truth.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> There is no talking to you, everything is tinted by your AJ hate in the same way I'm sure you think Fury shits Gold Bullion.


Only a nuthugger like you would be desperate enough to try and bring Fury into your lost argument


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Just repeating your anti AJ version over and over doesn't make it any more true and it aint ever gonna convince me or anyone who actually listened to AJ.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> Just repeating your anti AJ version over and over doesn't make it any more true and it aint ever gonna convince me or anyone who actually listened to AJ.


He fired McCracken and then blamed his corner for the Usyk loss. Your denial won't change that.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

It's never too late to improve and AJ has made the brave decision for change and improvement. 

McCracken had to either be dispensed with or reduced to a lesser role and he has been dispensed with. It is disappointing AJ was critical of him for his role in the Usyk fight though. Removing him should have been enough.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

David Haye says AJ can’t get the rematch with Oleksandr Usyk as badly wrong as he got it the first time. 

David Haye makes tactics warning to Anthony Joshua ahead of Oleksandr Usyk rematch - Daily Star 

Joshua has recently ditched long-time trainer McCracken and has brought in American coach Garcia to work alongside Angel Fernandez and Joby Clayton in his corner. 

“Change is good, different methods, face and voice, whoever was saying what, who came up with the plan is irrelevant, he has to win this fight to get back on top of the world” - said Haye and went on to say : 

“I think his performance can’t get worse than first time, in terms of tactics and game plan, that was the worst, I am sure Garcia won’t do that again."


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Robert Garcia's onboard now? Last I read, Fernadez was taking the reigns by himself.

Well that's pretty interesting. Possibly a great choice. I was massivley impressed with how Garcia turned Maidana around, and that's the exact approach AJ needs.

- But does AJ have the stamina to fight like that? I doubt it.
Garcia only trained one HW, which was Perez, and that didn't turn out too well.


----------



## starprocombat1 (6 mo ago)

_Anthony Joshua_ will be reportedly trained by the highly respected Robert Garcia for his next fight.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Not sure if it has been raised already, but has Robert Garcia had any success with a heavyweight? Not that I can recall.

In any case, he will encourage AJ to be more aggressive and that is imperative, because if AJ makes the mistake of trying to outbox Usyk again he will only be playing into Usyk's hands again.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Gareth said:


> Not sure if it has been raised already, but has Robert Garcia had any success with a heavyweight? Not that I can recall.
> 
> In any case, he will encourage AJ to be more aggressive and that is imperative, because if AJ makes the mistake of trying to outbox Usyk again he will only be playing into Usyk's hands again.


If AJ does anything other than go for an early KO with big power, he is throwing away his one tiny chance of a future. The problem with all sportsmen is their Ego's, as while AJ isn't a brash git like some others I can mention, he still has an ego and I worry he wont accept that he can't outbox Usyk as he will consider that conceding that Usyk is a better boxer.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Ar558a said:


> If AJ does anything other than go for an early KO with big power, he is throwing away his one tiny chance of a future. The problem with all sportsmen is their Ego's, as while AJ isn't a brash git like some others I can mention, he still has an ego and I worry he wont accept that he can't outbox Usyk as he will consider that conceding that Usyk is a better boxer.


Chisora had some success early charging Usyk like a wild bull but Usyk was too mobile and well schooled for it to have any lasting success.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Gareth said:


> Chisora had some success early charging Usyk like a wild bull but Usyk was too mobile and well schooled for it to have any lasting success.


If you think Chisora and AJ are vaguely comparable then I can see why you might think that but obviously anyone sane can see there are a lot of levels between a durable domestic fighter and a 2 time World Champ.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Ar558a said:


> If you think Chisora and AJ are vaguely comparable then I can see why you might think that but obviously anyone sane can see there are a lot of levels between a durable domestic fighter and a 2 time World Champ.


I put a discussion point up and you just play the moron card again. Why do you even bother coming here?


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Gareth said:


> I put a discussion point up and you just play the moron card again. Why do you even bother coming here?


You put an insult slagging off AJ hiding as "discussion point", comparing what a much more limited fighter in every way did as though that is an indication of what would happen in this fight is either complete ignorance or a not so subtle swipe at AJ. Which was it?


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Ar558a said:


> You put an insult slagging off AJ hiding as "discussion point", comparing what a much more limited fighter in every way did as though that is an indication of what would happen in this fight is either complete ignorance or a not so subtle swipe at AJ. Which was it?


Grow up.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Anthony Joshua & Robert Garcia "haven't Seen Eye To Eye" Said Gareth A Davies - Boxing News 24


Joshua vs. Usyk news - By Adam Baskin: Anthony Joshua and his new trainer Robert Garcia haven't been seeing "eye to eye" during the entire camp for his




www.boxingnews24.com





If AJ's belief in Garcia's methods isn't strong enough he will revert to doing something else when the heat is applied and it will all have been a waste of time. Wonder if he will blame his corner again if he loses?


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Interesting reading through this thread again. So how do people rate Garcia’s performance and strategy.
There were a few people on this thread who heavily favoured Robert Garcia and believed he would turn AJ into a good attacking pressure fighter.

Well Garcia did not turn AJ into an attacking fighter.

Looking at Garcia’s lengthy pre-fight interview with Mathew Macklin. Seemed to be in awe and excited of being trainer of a Super Star. From what people are saying he was advising AJ he was winning the fight when he clearly was’nt. If true that was the same criticism of Mcracken in the first fight.

My opinion should have gone with a coach who has trained bigger super stars then AJ one who is not afraid to say “Its my way or the highway to the fighter.”


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> Interesting reading through this thread again. So how do people rate Garcia’s performance and strategy.
> There were a few people on this thread who heavily favoured Robert Garcia and believed he would turn AJ into a good attacking pressure fighter.
> 
> Well Garcia did not turn AJ into an attacking fighter.
> ...


Joshua's movement and skills appeared better than ever before IMO but the additional aggression, that everyone agreed would be required, just didn't seem to be there. AJ did land some body shots early but there was no urgency to try and hurt Usyk early.

When he was first appointed, Garcia said AJ needed to use his size and strength more and be more aggressive. But AJ appeared to have elevated Angel Fernandez above Garcia a week or two before the fight and on the night seemed to have both of them in his ear. I remember about half way into the fight Joshua being told by his corner he was doing well and there was no instruction issued for him to be more aggressive.

Wonder if AJ will dispense with Garcia like he did McCracken? He is already directing blame Garcia's way by saying he left his best in the gym.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Given how well AJ did compared to the first fight you have to say Garcia's involvement was a positive overall, I don't think AJ's lack of ability to full commit to an attack has anything to do with Garcia or any trainer, it is psychological and probably unsolvable. Given AJ will be fighting in the bargain bin of the division from now on if he can motivate himself to fight at the same level as Saturday he should be the favourite to beat the second and third tier guys he will face in the trudge towards retirement.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

This is an interesting video from a few days before the fight.

So this Angel Fernandez was not an assistant. But Joint head trainer this is plain disrespectful to Garcia. If you hire an elite trainer you let him choose or bring his own team.

Or if the elite Trainer is busy with other fighters . You hire an assistant make sure he knows whose the Boss. Like Manny Pacquaio with his assistant Bubouy Fernandez and Freddie Roach. The demarcation lines were clearly drawn.

There were rumours that both Fernandez and the cheer leader coach Joby Clayton were undermining Rob McCracken during the previous camp.

Seems like could be the same situation again you have a young ambitious coach wanted to make a name for himself, so of course he is going try to undermine the other to try and become the only head coach.

Interesting comments on YouTube beneath this video. People were convinced Robert Garcia would be made a scape goat. In the event of a loss. 

Despite both Garcia and Fernandez claiming they are on the same page. Body language and interaction between the two tells a different story.

This two head coaches theory never works in practice. The most infamous example was Nadeem Hamed hiring Manny Steward and also apppinting the completely unknown Oscar Suarez as a joint head coach. That turned out to be just absurd. Suarez undermining Steward.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> This is an interesting video from a few days before the fight.
> 
> So this Angel Fernandez was not an assistant. But Joint head trainer this is plain disrespectful to Garcia. If you hire an elite trainer you let him choose or bring his own team.
> 
> ...


A bit of shambles really. Standby for another change of trainer.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Gareth said:


> A bit of shambles really. Standby for another change of trainer.


Never seen Garcia this subdued during fight week. Normally he always comes across as Confident, Authorative, exuberant and even brash at times.

I think the bit at the end will be what is used for the parting of ways. “”We enjoyed working together unfortunately Robert has other commitments he has a stable of fighters in America and for this fight camp he even had to miss his Daughters graduation, Because of his circumstances we will be unable to work together for the moment. How ever in future Robert might join the Team again if he is available.”


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> Never seen Garcia this subdued during fight week. Normally he always comes across as Confident, Authorative, exuberant and even brash at times.
> 
> I think the bit at the end will be what is used for the parting of ways. “”We enjoyed working together unfortunately Robert has other commitments he has a stable of fighters in America and for this fight camp he even had to miss his Daughters graduation, Because of his circumstances we will be unable to work together for the moment. How ever in future Robert might join the Team again if he is available.”


Sounds like a clear cut case of don't call us, we'll call you.

Where does AJ go to now? Head cap in hand off to see McCracken? Another gym crawl of the States?


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Further to that @Dynamito 

Oliver Brown from The Telegraph wrote that it was “time for Anthony Joshua to ditch the yes-men and get a dose of tough love”.

He pointed out Hearn’s “d****** on social media” rant that the promoter had said next to Joshua, before also highlighting Spencer Oliver’s comment at the press conference.

“You outboxed the best boxer in the world,” his friend told Joshua.

“You beat him at his own game. Your game-plan was perfect – he nicked it just at the end. He was bopping around, that’s all it was. Your stock rose. You came out with victory, mate. If there were any doubters, bro, there are none at all now.”

Brown also hit out at Joshua’s corner, who told him he was up “3-0” after as many rounds, saying “Who will have the gumption to give it to him? Not the men in his corner, that is for certain.”


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Gareth said:


> Further to that @Dynamito
> 
> Oliver Brown from The Telegraph wrote that it was “time for Anthony Joshua to ditch the yes-men and get a dose of tough love”.
> 
> ...


Don’t think he can handle tough love...

As for Spencer Oliver that was just cringe listening too, I felt embarrassed for the guy. And several other journalists who instead of asking questions were making statements of how wonderful AJ has been. For boxing. 

Kudos to Frazer Clarke for keeping it real and saying it as it is. All the others including Tony Bellew should be disconnected by AJ.From his circle of associates.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Here’s Garcia from two years ago saying AJ is scared of getting hit. And you can’t fix a fighters heart. Lol.

There is another video we’re he says AJ if he ever trained him would need to train with other fighters in his gym. Humble himself get rid of the superstar mindset and the yes men. Lol.

Then he ends up becoming a Yes Man. Seems like he turned up for the pay check and publicity.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Then he ends up becoming a Yes Man. Seems like he turned up for the pay check and publicity.


I don't think that's fair at all.

Although I don't think Garcia was the best choice, he wisely decided to get AJ to go to the body much more. Even though that's dangerous against a shorter opponent, it did seem to work, to some degree.

Aj also appeared to be in the best aerobic shape of his life in the second Usyk fight. Surely that's due to whatever changed in his camp.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> I don't think that's fair at all.
> 
> Although I don't think Garcia was the best choice, he wisely decided to get AJ to go to the body much more. Even though that's dangerous again a shorter opponent, it did seem to work, to some degree.
> 
> Aj also appeared to be in the best aerobic shape of his life in the second Usyk fight. Surely that's due to whatever changed in his camp.


He did not do enough of it, he stood of for long periods, did not apply enough pressure s in Barry Hearns words “ He could have put his foot to the acccelarator a lot more”

At the start e off camp Garcia was all about gettng AJ to apply a lot more pressure be more aggressive. No urgency from his corner to get him to up his workrate and let his hands go.

Then again Garcia did say on his YouTube channel “Robert Garcia Unfiltered” that AJ was having Mental Problems and had specialists in camp and that the loss to Ruiz had affected his self belief and confidence.






Around about the 8 minute mark. Whole thing is bizarre. So maybe the AJ’s team pushed AJ into the rematch because of the money at stake. When he was mentally not right.

Also explains why the usually rambunctious and over confident Hearns, who hypes his fighters to the hilt. Was talking about the future plans in the event AJ lost.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

I don't think criticism of Garcia is fair or McCracken in the past really, the issue is not the training it is 100% the psychological blow that the Ruiz fight dealt, clearly something in that triggered the defense mechanism in AJ which means he wont go the places he would before that fight 99.99% of the population already had that same trigger. AJ is unlucky as if he was a defensive boxer, a movement based boxer it wouldn't have a major impact on his chances of success but he was a KO artist who relied on power and taking risks, he doesn't have that anymore so all he can do is try and approximate a skill based boxer without the experience or the natural Boxing IQ to do it, it is so clear now that it would always fail against Usyk and probably against most top heavyweights now. As he is effectively fighting with one hand tied behind his back, he would still beat tomato cans but not much else as he is a disabled fighter.

I presume all the positive reinforcement from the corner is that is the way to motivate AJ rather than the opposite but it is all a bit mute there is nothing they can say to overcome that psychological hurdle, tell him he is winning, tell him he is losing it makes no difference.

I think it's pretty sad we have missed out on the fights we could have had with Pre-Ruiz Joshua, as I still believe he would have KO the whole lot of them but we will never know as he died during the final moments of June 1st 2019.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

Dynamito said:


>


Those comments form Garcia have stood the test of time.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Robert Garcia has finally spoken. I think it is safe to say Garcia is very unlikely to retained as a coach. 

To summarise AJ gave up mentally during the fight. He is mentally weak. Cus Usyk was ahead we were hoping for a lucky punch. We were not giving AJ instructions to win we were just trying to motivate him.










Anthony Joshua's trainer Robert Garcia says AJ was mentally 'weaker' than Oleksandr Usyk


Anthony Joshua’s trainer Robert Garcia has admitted that he believes his man is mentally ‘weaker’ than Oleksandr Usyk and thinks this played a key role in the result of their rema…




talksport.com


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> Robert Garcia has finally spoken. I think it is safe to say Garcia is very unlikely to retained as a coach.
> 
> To summarise AJ gave up mentally during the fight. He is mentally weak. Cus Usyk was ahead we were hoping for a lucky punch. We were not giving AJ instructions to win we were just trying to motivate him.
> 
> ...


Well I doubt Garcia would want to stay on, AJ is psychologically broken so he is just gonna further damage his reputation by going down with the ship. I think Garcia is wrong AJ didn't give up in the fight, he lost the ability 3 years ago to go where he needed to.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> Well I doubt Garcia would want to stay on, AJ is psychologically broken so he is just gonna further damage his reputation by going down with the ship. I think Garcia is wrong AJ didn't give up in the fight, he lost the ability 3 years ago to go where he needed to.


Wrong choice of words. AJ's problem has nothing to do with ability.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> I think Garcia is wrong AJ didn't give up in the fight, he lost the ability 3 years ago to go where he needed to.


Not arguing with you, but I think AJ simple never HAD the ability. 
He was just never really that good, and both Ruiz and Usyk are just reality punching him in the face.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Ar558a said:


> Well I doubt Garcia would want to stay on, AJ is psychologically broken so he is just gonna further damage his reputation by going down with the ship. I think Garcia is wrong AJ didn't give up in the fight, he lost the ability 3 years ago to go where he needed to.


I presume Garcia it was one fight deal to see how they gelled. Garcia probably knew he would only be retained if AJ won.

In any case there is professional integrity. We did not see Mcracken spilling the beans after losing the gig. He maintained a dignified silence as did Tony Simms.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Assuming Garcia is sent packing, who's next?


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Philly Shell said:


> Assuming Garcia is sent packing, who's next?


Not sure I presume he will just promote this guy Angel Fernandez. To be only head coach.

AJwants exclusivity and most of the top trainers in America cannot leave a stable of fighters and commit to working in U.K. for 4 months at a time. And for some reason he is unwilling to relocate. To America for his camps. So who knows.

Only top veteran trainers I can think of who could offer that exclusivity and maybe willing to commit. Are Pat Burns , Roger Bloodworth, Tommy Brooks, and Barry Hunter.

My personal choice would be Barry Hunter. He is not a yes man and he does not have big ego he is willing to work as a consultant with other trainers he is highly respected by fellow trainers. He is the guy they call to add more fire power to their teams. And he is brilliant corner man.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

AJ needs a high profile trainer who won't take any shit.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Philly Shell said:


> AJ needs a high profile trainer who won't take any shit.





Philly Shell said:


> AJ needs a high profile trainer who won't take any shit.







Only one man for that job. Teddy don’t take shit from nobody.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Atlas was classic.

Here's some more :


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Cableaddict said:


> Not arguing with you, but I think AJ simple never HAD the ability.
> He was just never really that good, and both Ruiz and Usyk are just reality punching him in the face.


I strongly disagree, AJ before Ruiz had the Killer instinct and the ability to execute it. I'm not saying he would have 100% beaten everyone but I would have made him strong favourite too.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> I strongly disagree, AJ before Ruiz had the Killer instinct and the ability to execute it. I'm not saying he would have 100% beaten everyone but I would have made him strong favourite too.



Killer instinct? AJ?

He won most of his fights on a single punch, against opponents who literally didn't even try hard to hit him.

He didn't even deserve his Olympic gold medal.


just stop it.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Cableaddict said:


> Killer instinct? AJ?
> 
> He won most of his fights on a single punch, against opponents who literally didn't even try hard to hit him.
> 
> ...


You may as well have just replied with "I hate AJ and will demean any of his achievements"


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Philly Shell said:


> Assuming Garcia is sent packing, who's next?


Tunde Ajayi hopefully. He sure could have done with "Empty the tank, stop him this round Ant" at some point in his most recent loss, you get a second bite of the cherry and are still not prepared to risk getting knocked out in order to score one yourself, it's baffling.

I like Sugar Hill-Steward, I heard Fury's let him go but I'm not sure how true that is but if it is that's his man


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

46 Wins said:


> Tunde Ajayi hopefully. He sure could have done with "Empty the tank, stop him this round Ant" at some point in his most recent loss, you get a second bite of the cherry and are still not prepared to risk getting knocked out in order to score one yourself, it's baffling.
> 
> I like Sugar Hill-Steward, I heard Fury's let him go but I'm not sure how true that is but if it is that's his man


I doubt Steward would consider it, AJ is a bit of Poison pill now I would expect they wouldn't want to risk their reputation on a guy on his way towards a ignominious end. Plus AJ won't be earning the kind of money to a attract a A grade coach now he'd have to go for a domestic or little known guy


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> I doubt Steward would consider it, AJ is a bit of Poison pill now I would expect they wouldn't want to risk their reputation on a guy on his way towards a ignominious end.


Ajayi it is then 😁


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

46 Wins said:


> Ajayi it is then 😁


Steward is still with Fury. But Ajayi would be the most fun. Throw the craziest and most psychotic coach Anne Wolfe into the mix. Then we would have the proper dream team.

Imagine him having to do these drills.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> You may as well have just replied with "I hate AJ and will demean any of his achievements"



You may as well have just replied with "I dream of sucking AJ's cock and anyone who dares to logically question his magnificence is just a hater."


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

46 Wins said:


> Tunde Ajayi hopefully. He sure could have done with "Empty the tank, stop him this round Ant" at some point in his most recent loss, you get a second bite of the cherry and are still not prepared to risk getting knocked out in order to score one yourself, it's baffling.


Tunde Ajayi? The man who doesn't believe in sparring? The man who basically destroyed Anthony Yarde?

I dunno ......


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Cableaddict said:


> You may as well have just replied with "I dream of sucking AJ's cock and anyone who dares to logically question his magnificence is just a hater."


Well on the brightside you live in America so there is a good chance someone will shoot you in the head soon.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Cableaddict said:


> You may as well have just replied with "I dream of sucking AJ's cock and anyone who dares to logically question his magnificence is just a hater."


You got that one worked out.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> Well on the brightside you live in America so there is a good chance someone will shoot you in the head soon.


The irony that you are hypocritical enough to point to finger at other people's character when you are plainly such an appalling human being yourself.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Garcia on Eli Seckbacks channel posted today.

To summarise.

Garcia saying his comments in the British press have been mistranslated. From an interview he gave to a Spanish language website.

Main criticism of Team AJ has been that they tell him what they think he wants to hear. Rather then what he needs to hear.

And that is what Garcia is doing here . Above interview is just sycophantic nonsense from Garcia. Either he is deluded about what happened in the fight. Or he is just pitching to save his job.

“Aj was winning the fight up to the ninth”.

“AJ had Usyk on the verge of a knockout in the 9th”

“AJ looked brilliant in the fight”.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Dynamito said:


> Garcia on Eli Seckbacks channel posted today.
> 
> To summarise.
> 
> ...


Some of his English spoken interviews have also been honest and to the point about AJ's deficiencies.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Philly Shell said:


> Some of his English spoken interviews have also been honest and to the point about AJ's deficiencies.


Is that before he became trainer or after??? He did say AJ had no heart and that cant be fixed after his loss to Ruiz. And he did say after the first Usyk loss like virtually every other trainer out there that AJ needs to be aggressive and needs to apply more pressure and let his hands go in the rematch.

And he did say after AJ won the rematch with Ruiz that AJ fought scared. And that Wilder would knock him out cold.And Ruiz would have knocked him out if he had been in shape.

I suppose for the kind of money and publicity on offer to train AJ most trainers would be sugar coating stuff.


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Dynamito said:


> Main criticism of Team AJ has been that they tell him what they think he wants to hear. Rather then what he needs to hear.
> 
> And that is what Garcia is doing here . Above interview is just sycophantic nonsense from Garcia. Either he is deluded about what happened in the fight. Or he is just pitching to save his job.


But what if Joshua doesn't tolerate anything else? Because Coach McCracken by no means spent his time in the corner telling Froch what he wanted to hear and blowing smoke up his backside but this is what he's charged with doing during his time in the Joshua corner. I was gonna use a Mikey example for Coach Garcia also not doing that but that's his brother but I'm sure there are many examples of him telling some hometruths to his other fighters too so maybe the fighter is the problem.

I watched the hour-long interview a bit earlier and my verdict is Garcia won't be in the corner for Joshua's next fight and I think he knows it too.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

AJ stated in June that he was stunned when the decision was announced after the first fight. Because he thought he was winning and he never received any indication from the corner otherwise. And he only realised he had lost when he rewatched the fight.

Nobody told him to turn up the heat or he needed a knockout.

That was the prime reason for getting rid of Mccraken. So I doubt AJ asks them tell him what he wants to hear.

Garcia is brought in and he does the same thing. Maybe it’s the amount of prestige or money that AJ brings that turns these guys into yes men.

Or perhaps Team AJ is surrounded by yes men and the consciously follow what everyone else is saying. Rob Mccraken was never much an animated type of coach even when he was training Froch.

Or maybe it’s just the amateurish mistake of watching what your own fighter is doing and not looking at what the opponent is doing. That has led to them assuming there guy was winning.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> AJ stated in June that he was stunned when the decision was announced after the first fight.....
> 
> Nobody told him to turn up the heat or he needed a knockout.......
> 
> ...




Or maybe Aj is just lying.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Cableaddict said:


> Or maybe Aj is just lying.


For someone who claims he doesn't make excuses he sure makes a lot of excuses.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Angel Fernandez speaks I am completely baffled as to how this guy ended up as AJ’s trainer. Even more mysterious is how he was given equal billing with Garcia as a co-trainer.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Angel Fernandez speaks I am completely baffled as to how this guy ended up as AJ’s trainer. Even more mysterious is how he was given equal billing with Garcia as a co-trainer.



Wow. 
The lights are on, but nobody's in the gym.

It sounds like this interviewers might make a good trainer, though. Great questions.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Dynamito said:


> Angel Fernandez speaks I am completely baffled as to how this guy ended up as AJ’s trainer. Even more mysterious is how he was given equal billing with Garcia as a co-trainer.


Fernandez had 10 amateur fights and never went pro.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Philly Shell said:


> Fernandez had 10 amateur fights and never went pro.


Angelo Dundee had zero fights. But served a very long apprenticeship at Still-Mans gym learning his trade under the legendary trainers of his time from Ray Arcel, Chikie Ferreira, Charlie Goldman, Freddie Brown. Point is to be a top trainer it is not necessary to have had a great career as a boxer. But is essential to learn the ropes as a trainer. Dundee started out by carrying the spit bucket. 

But this guy has come from now where I can’t blame the guy for his hustle he has hit the lottery. 

But really it was down to AJ and his team to find people who are qualified to train him at the elite level.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Dynamito said:


> Angelo Dundee had zero fights. But served a very long apprenticeship at Still-Mans gym learning his trade under the legendary trainers of his time from Ray Arcel, Chikie Ferreira, Charlie Goldman, Freddie Brown. Point is to be a top trainer it is not necessary to have had a great career as a boxer. But is essential to learn the ropes as a trainer. Dundee started out by carrying the spit bucket.
> 
> But this guy has come from now where I can’t blame the guy for his hustle he has hit the lottery.
> 
> But really it was down to AJ and his team to find people who are qualified to train him at the elite level.


Was simply stating his ring experience.

His credentials are at best evasive.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> .... Evidently Fernandez (who?) was McCracken's assistant for the last few years. This will not be a fresh approach from a well established top trainer. Just more of the same from a guy with almost no experience.
> 
> I don't see this ending well.



Sometimes you just have yo quote YOURSELF.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Philly Shell said:


> Was simply stating his ring experience.
> 
> His credentials are at best evasive.


Well he is just a guy who managed to fluke his way into becoming a trainer. Started of as a personal trainer. Box Aerobics.

Learnt Cuban style coaching techniques by watching videos of Jorge Rubio. Contacted Rubio spent 2 weeks with him spent more time watching videos. British Cruiserweight Isaac Chamberlain walked into his gym was impressed by the Cuban style hired him for one fight. Fernandez kept posting training clips on social media. Somebody from team AJ saw those clips was impressed and hired him.

You could not make this up. He is like the Rocky Balboa of trainers. Picked by the Heavyweight champion from no where.

Question is if Team AJ was so impressed by the Cuban style drills. Then why did they not hire Jorge Rubio himself. Instead of the guy who learnt those drills by watching videos of Rubio lol ?


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Dynamito said:


> Well he is just a guy who managed to fluke his way into becoming a trainer. Started of as a personal trainer. Box Aerobics.
> 
> Learnt Cuban style coaching techniques by watching videos of Jorge Rubio. Contacted Rubio spent 2 weeks with him spent more time watching videos. British Cruiserweight Isaac Chamberlain walked into his gym was impressed by the Cuban style hired him for one fight. Fernandez kept posting training clips on social media. Somebody from team AJ saw those clips was impressed and hired him.
> 
> ...


It's amazing where a bit of backslapping can get a guy.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Philly Shell said:


> It's amazing where a bit of backslapping can get a guy.


Should get him at the very least a mortgage free house and with cash to spare. Interesting how 3 novice coaches got there starts with three of the top heavyweights.

Angel Fernandez -AJ. 
Malik Scott-Deontay Wilder. 
Ben Davison- Tyson Fury. 

All of them took the shortest root to the top. Whilst there are veteran coaches who been chugging away in obscurity for decades. Waiting to catch a break, so have to hand it to these three they have managed to get high profile gigs. And used social media to obtain maximum traction and publicity for themselves. 

Them old time coaches won’t have a clue who twitter or Instagram are.

Anyways Angel Hernandez should write a book... “How I easily went from teaching Box Aerobics to training the Heavy Weight champion of the world in 40 months.”

That aught to be a best seller.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> Should get him at the very least a mortgage free house and with cash to spare. Interesting how 3 novice coaches got there starts with three of the top heavyweights.
> 
> Angel Fernandez -AJ.
> Malik Scott-Deontay Wilder.
> ...


Surely there the problem is this wasn't a happy ending, he coached AJ tfrom Unified Champ to washed up ex-champ with no legacy. If it's a book about conning money out of people when you aren't qualified it will work. If it's for real Boxing fans surely it'll flop.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> Surely there the problem is this wasn't a happy ending, he coached AJ tfrom Unified Champ to washed up ex-champ with no legacy. If it's a book about conning money out of people when you aren't qualified it will work. If it's for real Boxing fans surely it'll flop.


AJ and McCracken lost the belts.

AJ and Hernandez couldn't win them back but did provide Usyk with a closer contest.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Interesting how 3 novice coaches got there starts with three of the top heavyweights.
> 
> Angel Fernandez -AJ.
> Malik Scott-Deontay Wilder.
> ...


It might be fun to start a running list of useless or con artist trainers. (including fitness coaches.)

You'd have to add Tunde (sparring isn't important) Ajayi to the list.
Probably also Kevin Barry.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Ar558a said:


> Surely there the problem is this wasn't a happy ending, he coached AJ tfrom Unified Champ to washed up ex-champ with no legacy. If it's a book about conning money out of people when you aren't qualified it will work. If it's for real Boxing fans surely it'll flop.


Angel Hernandez did not con anybody. He did not hide his credentials or lack of them either.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> Angel Hernandez did not con anybody. He did not hide his credentials or lack of them either.


Well whatever I'm not sure what the key selling point to his story is then? I presume from your answer that you think it is just bamboozling AJ to hire him despite no qualifications, I'm sure that suits the Anti-AJ narrative but I'm not sure it sells many books? If the guy has no credentials and got hired for a job he wasn't qualified for then I'm guessing your suggesting a book about how he managed to get paid to make shit up and say yes alot to AJ? I dunno maybe based on this site there are enough Anti-AJ haters for that to sell but it's not really a Boxing book it's a "lets make fun of someone who paid me to do a job I'm unqualified for" book!


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> Well whatever I'm not sure what the key selling point to his story is then? I presume from your answer that you think it is just bamboozling AJ to hire him despite no qualifications, I'm sure that suits the Anti-AJ narrative but I'm not sure it sells many books? If the guy has no credentials and got hired for a job he wasn't qualified for then I'm guessing your suggesting a book about how he managed to get paid to make shit up and say yes alot to AJ? I dunno maybe based on this site there are enough Anti-AJ haters for that to sell but it's not really a Boxing book it's a "lets make fun of someone who paid me to do a job I'm unqualified for" book!


Get some treatment for your depression. People are increasingly worrying about you.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Ar558a said:


> Well whatever I'm not sure what the key selling point to his story is then? I presume from your answer that you think it is just bamboozling AJ to hire him despite no qualifications, I'm sure that suits the Anti-AJ narrative but I'm not sure it sells many books? If the guy has no credentials and got hired for a job he wasn't qualified for then I'm guessing your suggesting a book about how he managed to get paid to make shit up and say yes alot to AJ? I dunno maybe based on this site there are enough Anti-AJ haters for that to sell but it's not really a Boxing book it's a "lets make fun of someone who paid me to do a job I'm unqualified for" book!


Lol.
The U.S.P. for the book would be about how a former amateur boxer and personal trainer took himself from rags to riches. By spending his free time learning the art and techniques of Cuban boxing. And sharing his knowledge of what he had learned on social media. And how his passion and dedication and knowledge captured the attention of the former Heavyweight champion who hired him to teach him those techniques. And ultimately that led to him recapturing the title from Ruiz jr.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

The fact AJ was too stingy to spend premium rates to hire the best Cuban coaches in the business in Angel Hernandez, Jorge Rubio, or Ismael Salas, and decided to do it cheaply by hiring Angel Hernandez to teach him Cuban boxing. Is not Angel Hernandez fault he has done the job he was payed for.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Dynamito said:


> Lol.
> The U.S.P. for the book would be about how a former amateur boxer and personal trainer took himself from rags to riches. By spending his free time learning the art and techniques of Cuban boxing. And sharing his knowledge of what he had learned on social media. And how his passion and dedication and knowledge captured the attention of the former Heavyweight champion who hired him to teach him those techniques. And ultimately that led to him recapturing the title from Ruiz jr.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> Lol.
> The U.S.P. for the book would be about how a former amateur boxer and personal trainer took himself from rags to riches. By spending his free time learning the art and techniques of Cuban boxing. And sharing his knowledge of what he had learned on social media. And how his passion and dedication and knowledge captured the attention of the former Heavyweight champion who hired him to teach him those techniques. And ultimately that led to him recapturing the title from Ruiz jr.


Well you basically said he was no good. So this would all be lying fluff.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Ar558a said:


> Well you basically said he was no good. So this would all be lying fluff.


Certainly not good enough or experienced enough to be a head trainer. Or head corner man.

I don’t blame him for accepting the job, he would have been a fool to say no the blame rests with Team AJ for appointing him.
Irony here is AJ was asked after his visit to Ronnie Shields gym about appointing Shields as a coach. He said he needed to do a bit more research on Shields and who he has trained.

He needed to do more research on Shields one of the most top level trainers in boxing who has worked with the legends of the sport and who is nobodies yes man .

But appointed Angel Hernandez who had no top level coaching experience lol...


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599809755190419470
A few weeks ago he had a training session with Roy Jones jr. Now he is at Virgil Hunters gym. 
He seems mentally confused and clueless.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Dynamito said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599809755190419470
> A few weeks ago he had a training session with Roy Jones jr. Now he is at Virgil Hunters gym.
> He seems mentally confused and clueless.


He seems to be in search of someone with a magic wand. Good luck with that AJ.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Garcia says : 

“It doesn’t matter who it is, when he comes back, I know they’re going to pick him two or three easy fights so that’s going to make any trainer look good… but it’s a big difference I went in there against Usyk and we still did better than anyone expected.”

"It’s about him getting out of his comfort zone and not being the boss and doing what he’s told to do in a place where he’s not comfortable.”


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Anthony Joshua ‘in crisis’ as legendary boxer tells ex-world champion to stop ‘blaming the trainer’ | PlanetSport

Barry McGuigan says Anthony Joshua is “going through a crisis” and needs to take “responsibility for his performances” and stop blaming his trainers.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Hearn has joined AJ in blaming his corner for his loss in the 'Review of 2022' DAZN video.









Unscripted: Eddie Hearn Leads The Review Of 2022 - Boxing News


Subscribe to our YouTube channel 👉 http://bit.ly/DAZNBoxingYouTube Download the DAZN app now




www.saddoboxing.com





Hearn is every bit as delusional as AJ is. Just another backslapper AJ shouldn't be listening to.


----------

